# UR next Car!



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/jaguar-xf-sportbrake-ready-to-race-bicycles-video-46732.html

Was wondering what bike rack they use for these cars. Found out they are custom made. But wow 9 bikes on the roof. 

Enjoy the video.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

pr0230 said:


> Jaguar XF Sportbrake Ready to Race... Bicycles [Video] - autoevolution
> 
> Was wondering what bike rack they use for these cars. Found out they are custom made. But wow 9 bikes on the roof.
> 
> Enjoy the video.


Cool but what happens when the bike you need is the one in the middle?


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

pulser955 said:


> Cool but what happens when the bike you need is the one in the middle?


thats a really good point...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Team leaders have their spare bikes easily accessible, the less important you are, the more 'in the middle' your spare is...


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 23, 2011)

pr0230 said:


> Jaguar XF Sportbrake Ready to Race... Bicycles [Video] - autoevolution But wow 9 bikes on the roof.
> 
> Enjoy the video.


Only 9? FAIL


----------

